# Texan shotshell loader Model GT



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got this loader that I don't know anything about. My dad has had it for ever but he hasn't loaded anything with it. We are going to try and load some 71/2's or 8's. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about it or has some good tips.


----------



## firefight (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you have any pics? I may still have a manual.


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

I will take some pitchers this weekend. I need a new camera and will get one this weekend.


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are some pics of my press


----------

